# Hello From Canada



## Lisabaltic (Dec 26, 2015)

Hello everyone and Merry Christmas! I'd like to introduce my self. My name is Lisa and I live in Surrey, B.C, Canada. I just recently got back into riding.
I rode from age 10 to 15, weekly. It was only what my mum could afford.

I have not ridden in about 10 years. I had a bad fall then, where I fell off a horse. I broke both my wrists, spend a week in hospital. I had a cast on my left wrist and metal put into my right.I was off work for 3 months and did pysio 2 years on and off. I should mention when i fell off I was at that time also just getting back into riding also not ridden for another 10 years. It was only my 3rd lesson when it happened.

Anyway my first lesson went well last week. I actually found my old coach from over 15 years ago! If I was going to get over my fear of riding, she would help me. It's back to basics. My teacher had me on the lead line we walked and trotted a little bit. It felt great! Everything came back to me. She let me ride on my own doing walk and trot transitions. It gave me confidence knowing i felt comfortable on the horse.
You see since my accident I have had so many dreams about me riding, when my horse in the dreams starts to canter I quickly dismount.
I'll start with weekly lessons and gradually go more often. 

I hope to have my own horse one day and my own little barn


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

welcome,from your neighhhhbour to the east :loveshower:


----------



## Jan1975 (Sep 7, 2015)

Welcome! I think it's fabulous that you are willing to get back into it despite having had a bad fall. It sounds like your trainer is willing to go nice and easy with you...just continue that path and I'm sure your confidence will rise and those dreams will go away!


----------



## Altalefty (Apr 14, 2014)

Welcome from another Canadian. It can be hard after getting back from an injury, but worth it. Just take your time and don't get in a rush.


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Hi Lisa and welcome.


----------



## Lisabaltic (Dec 26, 2015)

Thanks everyone for the support:sparkling_heart::heartpulse:. yes slow and steady is the way to go. Although I'd to start leasing soon. but I'll continue with my weekly lessons for a while and start go twice a week.
It really is different riding when you are older. Ha! when you are younger you have no fear. I remember stretching on a horse putting my head on the the bump while I was on top on of him!


----------



## Lisabaltic (Dec 26, 2015)

Today was my 3rd lesson. Every lesson i'm improving and building those muscles back! I cantered today!! IT was a big deal for me because when i had my bad fall it was during a canter transition. Today we did lots of dressage and transition work. I can't believe how much I have missed riding. I thinking maybe in a month or 2 I want to start leasing as well to continue with my weekly lessons.


----------

